# big hutting in the morning



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

*bug hunting in the morning*

(sorry about the title, should have been BUG HUNTING....make sure to proof read before hitting submit) 
just some snap shots of my kids. Will try to get better pictures later, the grass was soooo wet. 
Hansel did not know who I was when I snuck outside with the camera. He went on high alert








He then started hit crazy running
















then they all became fascinated with the old stone grill
























and then the bugs made an appearance


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

my handsome man








Miss River








and my over 2ft tall aloe plant








and a few of her babies(ten in total)


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Those are some great looking pups! They look like they are having such a great time!


----------

